# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Máy tiện này có thể mua được không ạ ?? Help

## EL.Madework

Các bác,các tiền bối đánh giá hộ e con máy này 10tr thì có hợp lý không ạ. 
Bản thân e thì e chẳng biết gì về máy tiện cả.
Do nhu cầu và đam mê thích diy nên e muốn kiếm một em tiện mini về để phục vụ chế cháo mấy thứ nhỏ .
ẢNh thì ngta mới gửi cho được một bức này thôi ạ,máy của China.
Các bác đánh giá giùm e,E cảm ơn ạ.

----------


## huanpt

10 chai quá ổn

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## EL.Madework

> 10 chai quá ổn


ổn nhiều không bác,tại e cũng mù tịt.Sợ bị chém nhiều nên hỏi các tiền bối

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Chào Bác EL.Made work .
máy tiện còn ngon ko ? đầy đủ đồ ko ? hoạt động ra sao ?
Em cũng đang tìm máy tiện mini 
thanks

----------


## iamnot.romeo

giá này ổn đó bác, lúc mua thì kiểm tra băng trượt, visme các trục xem rơ nhiều chưa, trục chính quay có êm ko là dc. có chạy ren thì kéo cần quay kiểm tra chạy tự động xem ok ko

----------

lucasyeah12345

----------


## cnclaivung

máy nhìn chất, giá cũng chất
đang thèm, mà chưa kiếm dc, cũng cần con tầm 20t đến 25tr, cả nhà ai có giới thiệu dùm,

----------


## Tuan Kieu

máy tính ra có 30k/kg rẻ quá còn gì ?

----------


## hoanghoavt84

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

